# Connecting my PS2 to a monitor via an VGA box



## Ravenius (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, I hope this is the right subforum for this question.

I recently bought this VGA box: http://www.mayflash.com/vgabox/pc028/pc028.htm

And I, of course, have a problem with it: it's supposed to support all LCD screens, yet on my screen the PS2 image goes out of borders (only horizontally though). I've tried choosing 4:3, 16:9 and Full options in the PS2 menu. 16:9 seems to work well in the menu (that should be what my monitor is too, I suppose...) but when I launch any game, it doesn't show the image completely on horizontal scale. I can auto-adjust or adjust the screen manually, and I can get it to show either the top part or the bottom part of the picture. I'm not able to resize it to fit all of it in, though. I have a Benq monitor. Can I somehow fix it, or should I just return the box to the reseller? I'd really like a solution like this (so I can just switch between my computer and PS2), and if it cannot be done with the correct image size with this product, can you recommend anything else that works on a modern monitor? Thank you very much in advance!


----------

